# Goat Farriers?



## Peep (Oct 6, 2014)

Do goats need to have their hooves trimmed?

Thanks!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 6, 2014)

Yes.
Relatively simple to do.  A number of videos on U Tube showing how.


----------



## Peep (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## doodlelover (Oct 26, 2014)

The thread in this same section titled "Goat Hoof Trimming" has the video from youtube that I found most helpful. Between the couple of videos on youtube and my experience with trimming dog's nails, I was able to do it easily. Their hooves are not as hard as I expected. I got a pair of trimmers at the Tractor Supply that are VERY sharp and cut them no problem. Just be sure not to cut too much off at once! They have a quick like other animals do (which is something I don't remember hearing the goat trimming videos mention) so if they haven't been done in a while they will bleed if you cut off too much. You might have to do just a little at a time over a period of weeks to get them to where they need to be.


----------

